# lapso de tiempo (pleonasmo)



## David_3333

Si *tiempo *es un sinónimo de *lapso*, entonces la expresion "lapso de tiempo" es un pleonasmo, ¿Esto es correcto?. Gracias anticipadas por su atención.


----------



## Janis Joplin

En incontables ocasiones he leido y escuchado las expresiones *lapso de tiempo* o *período de tiempo* y siempre acabo preguntándome, ¿acaso hay lapsos o períodos de otra cosa?


----------



## nuevoestudiante

No es un pleonasmo.

Lapso es un rato. Lo mismo puede decirse de período.

____________________________

nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *David*:
¡Bienvenido al foro!
Te copio el artículo que aparece en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas (DPD):


> *lapso*. ‘Tiempo entre dos límites’: _«El brevísimo lapso que duró la tensión se le hizo interminable»_ (Delibes _Madera_ [Esp. 1987]). Es frecuente y admisible el uso de la locución redundante _lapso de tiempo:_ _«Los patos actualizan su instinto de seguir a la madre en un lapso de tiempo muy corto»_ (Pinillos _Psicología_ [Esp. 1975]). Aunque tiene el mismo origen que _lapsus_ (‘equivocación’; → lapsus), conviene no confundir ambas palabras en el uso actual.
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


A pesar de lo que diga la Academia, a mí _lapso de tiempo_ me parece horrible (y no lo digo).


----------



## Peterdg

¡No es un pleonasmo en absoluto!

Sería como si dijeras que "la distancia entre dos lugares" fuera un pleonasmo.



> A pesar de lo que diga la Academia, a mí _lapso de tiempo_ me parece horrible (y no lo digo).


 
¿Por qué? Es la distancia que existe entre dos puntos en el tiempo o, en otras palabras, el tiempo que ha transcurrido entre estos dos puntos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Entonces ¿no es un pleonasmo sino una redundancia?


----------



## ursu-lab

"Lapso de tiempo" no es ni un pleonasmo ni una redundancia. Como ha dicho Calambur, viene del latín lapsus, part. pasado del verbo "labi", y su significado originario es "correr, fluir" (hacia adelante) o incluso "deslizar" (hacia abajo, es decir caer). Con "lapso de tiempo" se entiende un periodo de tiempo transcurrido. En realidad, si queremos buscarle cinco patas al gato, "lapso" sólo significa "transcurrido", así que sería oportuno añadir qué ha transcurrido...
Si no especificas "de tiempo" es porque se sobrentiende ya que sólo se usa con esta locución, pero no por una redundancia. 
Con el significado "deslizar" o "caer" deriva en cambio el sentido de _lapsus_, es decir un deslice, una caída, un error involuntario.


----------



## dexterciyo

Sí podría considerarse redundante, y así lo dice la Academia. En la acepción número dos de "lapso" dice claramente 'tiempo entre dos límites'. Pero no por eso se tacharía de incorrecto. Existen muchas otras expresiones fijas en el lenguaje que son redundantes, y nadie se cuestiona usarlas.

Además, en la entrada de *lapso* del diccionario aparece esto.



> *~ de tiempo*.
> *1*. m. *lapso* (‖ tiempo).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Si "lapso" *sólo *significara "período de tiempo", sería un pleonasmo (o redundancia) decir "lapso de tiempo". Pero "lapso" quiere decir también "error, lapsus", por lo que NO es un pleonasmo aclarar de qué lapso se trata.


----------



## dexterciyo

MarieSuzanne said:


> Si "lapso" *sólo *significara "período de tiempo", sería un pleonasmo (o redundancia) decir "lapso de tiempo". Pero "lapso" quiere decir también "error, lapsus", por lo que NO es un pleonasmo aclarar de qué lapso se trata.



¿Y qué es un "lapso ('error') de tiempo"?

*Pleonasmo* no es lo mismo que "redundancia".


----------



## MarieSuzanne

dexterciyo said:


> ¿Y qué es un "lapso ('error') de tiempo"?
> 
> *Pleonasmo* no es lo mismo que "redundancia".



La segunda acepción del DRAE de "pleonasmo" dice:

"Demasía o redundancia viciosa de palabras."


"Error de tiempo" no es nada. Lo que yo dije es que "lapso" a secas tiene dos significados, el de "período" y el de "error", por lo que no es una redundancia añadir "de tiempo" para que quede claro que se usa en su acepción de "período" y no en la de "error".


----------



## Janis Joplin

dexterciyo said:


> *Pleonasmo* no es lo mismo que "redundancia".



De acuerdo, pleonasmo es una figura de adorno mientras que redundancia es un vicio del lenguaje.


----------



## Calambur

Peterdg said:


> A pesar de lo que diga la Academia, a mí _lapso de tiempo_ me parece horrible (y no lo digo).
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué? Es la distancia que existe entre dos puntos en el tiempo o, en otras palabras, el tiempo que ha transcurrido entre estos dos puntos.
Click to expand...

Porque normalmente el contexto indica de qué estoy hablando, y si estoy refiriéndome a _tiempo_ y digo *lapso*, está sobreentendido que es _de tiempo (_por eso me suena mal y no lo digo), para mí, es tan redundante como "mendrugo de pan".


----------



## Janis Joplin

Calambur said:


> Porque normalmente el contexto indica de qué estoy hablando, y si estoy refiriéndome a _tiempo_ y digo *lapso*, está sobreentendido que es _de tiempo (_por eso me suena mal y no lo digo), para mí, es tan redundante como "mendrugo de pan".



De acuerdo contigo, después de lapso o período, decir "de tiempo" está de más, *en mi opinión personal.*


----------



## ToñoTorreón

ursu-lab said:


> "Lapso de tiempo" no es ni un pleonasmo ni una redundancia. Como ha dicho Calambur, viene del latín lapsus, part. pasado del verbo "labi", y su significado originario es "correr, fluir" (hacia adelante) o incluso "deslizar" (hacia abajo, es decir caer). Con "lapso de tiempo" se entiende un periodo de tiempo transcurrido. En realidad, si queremos buscarle cinco patas al gato, "lapso" sólo significa "transcurrido", así que sería oportuno añadir qué ha transcurrido...
> Si no especificas "de tiempo" es porque se sobrentiende ya que sólo se usa con esta locución, pero no por una redundancia.
> Con el significado "deslizar" o "caer" deriva en cambio el sentido de _lapsus_, es decir un deslice, una caída, un error involuntario.


 
En mi opinión es una redundancia, como cita Calambur al DPD en su post 4. Pero ahí mismo dice: Es frecuente y *admisible* el uso de la locución *redundante* _lapso de tiempo._


----------



## David_3333

ToñoTorreón said:


> En mi opinión es una redundancia, como cita Calambur al DPD en su post 4. Pero ahí mismo dice: Es frecuente y *admisible* el uso de la locución *redundante* _lapso de tiempo._




Me quedo con esta conclusión, ya que en la definición que pegó Calmbur, está claro que no hay problema utilizar "lapso de tiempo", pues es un expresión común admisible. Puedo añadir que si esta expresión sirve para dejar en claro alguna cosa dentro de un texto, desde mi punto de vista es preferible utilizarla, privilegiando la claridad sobre una estricta y posible redundancia (en este caso en particular).

Muchas gracias a todos.
Saludos!


----------



## lucciola

Un gramático normativo te diría que es redundante e incluso, algún cruzado de la R.A.E podrá añadir que ese tipo de expresiones deben evitarse. Un gramático descriptivo diría, sin embargo, que no solo no es redundante sino una construcción esperable. Decíde tú, a mí me suena natural


----------



## XiaoRoel

El mensaje 7 debería haber aclarado las cosas. *Lapsus* en origen fue un *adjetivo verbal* (p.p.p.), del _deponente_ *labor*, 'caer precipitadamente', 'correr deslizándose', 'estar en movimiento', 'huir', 'escabullirse' y otras posibles traducciones por el estilo, con los matices fundamentales de _deslizamiento_ y _rapidez_. De este adjetivo, el masculino se emancipa por *catacresis* (en este caso una sustantivación de adjetivo pasada al léxico habitual, ya como sustantivo independiente) a *sustantivo*. Este lapsus (de la 4ª declinación) significa 'resbalón', 'caída' se construye con genitivo CN: lapsus linguae, mentis, temporis que son el origen de las expresiones con CN en español, con el morfema libre de CN (un verdadero morfema de genitivo sintáctico) *de*, que cumple la misma función que en latín *-is, -ae*. Así no es nada agramatical ni extraño, sino bien tradicional y castizo decir *lapso/lapsus de tiempo, de lengua, de mente.
*


----------



## Hectonio

En concreto, no es un pleonasmo ya que existen lapsos de tiempo y lapsos de espacio


----------



## DeRotceh

Efectivamente, entiendo "lapso" como un rato. Período, en cambio, se refiere, en rigor a un lapso que se repite regularmente, la duración de un fenómeno o evento periódico. Diríamos que el período de un semanario es una semana, el de un diario es un día. Así, dejamos "lapso", para la duración de fenómenos que no se repiten de igual manera. Diríamos que - del examen salieron los alumnos a lapsos irregulares, mientras el profesor recorría la sala con un período de 2 min.


----------



## mexdf

David_3333 said:


> Me quedo con esta conclusión, ya que en la definición que pegó Calmbur, está claro que no hay problema utilizar "lapso de tiempo", pues es un expresión común admisible. Puedo añadir que si esta expresión sirve para dejar en claro alguna cosa dentro de un texto, desde mi punto de vista es preferible utilizarla, privilegiando la claridad sobre una estricta y posible redundancia (en este caso en particular).
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos.
> Saludos!



Excelente conclusión.  Sobre todo para los que les gusta la palabrería inútil, o sea, los políticos.
Es broma.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Creo que estamos entrando al reino de lo que en otros idiomas, se llama 'calificadores'. No se usan tanto en español, pero 'lapso' está en la familia de 'rebaño/tropilla/corte(de tela)/woó etc. No protesten, pero es una realidad en idiomas que son complicados para nosotros.


----------



## Pit0

Uno de los ejemplos que aparecen en el _Glosario de términos lingüísticos del DPD, hace mención de ese uso (pleonástico):

*pleonasmo. Uso de palabras innecesarias para el sentido lógico del enunciado, con las que se subraya, a menudo expresivamente, una idea ya contenida en otro elemento de la oración: Lo vi yo con mis propios ojos; Me quedé helado de frío; Terminó el trabajo en un lapso de tiempo muy corto.

*Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados.


_Créditos a JeSuisSnob_. _Iba a poner el enlace pero no me dejó el sistema ya que este es mi primer mensaje._


_


----------



## marles$

Hectonio said:


> En concreto, no es un pleonasmo ya que existen lapsos de tiempo y lapsos de espacio



Algún dia pienso que la Real Academia suprimirá el uso de "lapso de tiempo" por simplemente lapso, ya que el contexto de la oración será suficiente para entender que lapso se referiere a un tiempo determinado o caso contrario a un inicio o fin de aquello que es tácito según la oración formulada.


----------



## marles$

Hay oraciones tan claras que no ameritan redundancia inútil.
Por ejemplo cuando digo: Iremos al cine y durante ese lapso de tiempo nuestro carro será limpiado.
No es suficiente decir "Iremos al cine y durante ese lapso nuestro carro será limpiado".
Ya que al decir "durante" ya hacemos referencia a tiempo.


----------



## Pinairun

marles$ said:


> Hay oraciones tan claras que no ameritan redundancia inútil.
> Por ejemplo cuando digo: Iremos al cine y durante ese lapso de tiempo nuestro carro será limpiado.
> No es suficiente decir "Iremos al cine y *durante ese lapso nuestro carro será limpiado".*
> Ya que al decir "durante" ya hacemos referencia a tiempo.



Bienvenido al foro, *marles$.

*Si te expresaras así por aquí, te mirarían como a perro verde. No solo por utilizar _lapso _y _carro_, sino también por la pasiva.


----------



## ukimix

Es muy raro que en una circunstancia enteramente corriente alguien diga: _Iremos al cine y durante ese lapso de tiempo nuestro carro será limpiado_ o que digan _Iremos al cine y durante ese lapso nuestro carro será limpiado._ Lo que la gente suele decir es: _Iremos al cine y mientras (tanto) limpiarán nuestro carro_. 

Tenemos otras expresiones para hablar más fluida y sencillamente del tiempo. Lo cual puede estar relacionado con el hecho de que se usa todavía 'lapso de tiempo', cuando el tiempo es justamente el tema de discusión. Por ejemplo, un abogado puede hablar del lapso de tiempo que le tomó al ladrón abrir la puerta, acaso porque resulte crítico para su argumento. Es como cuando se habla de intervalos de tiempo en mecánica. Estas expresiones tienen sus contextos usuales, que generalmente no son los de la vida cotidiana. 

Saludo.


----------



## Gabriel

marles$ said:


> Hay oraciones tan claras que no ameritan redundancia inútil.
> Por ejemplo cuando digo: Iremos al cine y durante ese lapso de tiempo nuestro carro será limpiado.
> No es suficiente decir "Iremos al cine y durante ese lapso nuestro carro será limpiado".
> Ya que al decir "durante" ya hacemos referencia a tiempo.



Bueno, pero también podríamos eliminar "lapso" y dejar "tiempo": "... y durante ese tiempo será limpiado".
O ninguno de los dos: "... y mientras tanto será limpiado".
E incluso sin el tanto: "Iremos al cine mientras nuestro carro es limpiado".

Al margen, qué antinatural que me suena la voz pasiva en todos esos ejemplos.

EDITO: Debería haber leído los comentarios dos comentarios anteriores antes de formular el mío. Al menos estamos alineados.


----------



## Erreconerre

David_3333 said:


> Si *tiempo *es un sinónimo de *lapso*, entonces la expresion "lapso de tiempo" es un pleonasmo, ¿Esto es correcto?. Gracias anticipadas por su atención.



Hay más de un tipo de lapsos. Pero, cuando por el contexto se hace evidente que hablamos de tiempo, es incorrecto hablar de _lapso de tiempo._ 
Nadie que hable con corrección dirá "_Pinté la puerta del patio en un lapso de tiempo de dos horas_". 
O _"Entre Hermosillo y Guaymas hay una distancia  de 130 kilómetros, misma que el autobús recorre en un lapso de tiempo de dos horas"._


----------



## Janis Joplin

Hectonio said:


> En concreto, no es un pleonasmo ya que existen lapsos de tiempo y lapsos de espacio



En mi vida he escuchado a alguien decir lapso de espacio, si alguno de ustedes usa esa expresión, por piedad, denme un ejemplo en el que lo utilicen, para aprender a hablar correctamente.


----------



## Jonno

He mirado en el diccionario de ejemplos de uso en prensa de diclib.com, y la gran mayoría de casos de "lapso" se usan como periodo de tiempo, y sin añadir la coletilla "de tiempo".

Aparte de eso, en las primeras páginas (algo menos de 100 casos) he encontrado lo siguiente:

Dos casos en el que que añade "de tiempo":
- Durante ese lapso de tiempo, llegó el ministro. Estuvo una hora. _(La Vanguardia, 2006-05-14).
_- Todo realizado en un lapso limitado de tiempo. Coincidencias que traen muchas sospechas. їEs posible que Al Qaeda rompa todos sus parámetros anteriores y vuelva a atacar en el mismo lugar dos veces seguidas? _(Clarin, 2005-07-22)._

... Y otro caso en el que no entiendo qué quiere decir, no me encajan los significados de periodo ni de equivocación:
- Contundente triunfo en el debut, con un lapso de gran eficacia y grandes actuaciones de Insúa, Bilos y Palacio. _(Clarin, 2005-08-08)


_Buscando en el CORDE encuentro más casos de "lapso de tiempo", y algún caso antiguo en el que lapso significa "culpa", pero no veo ningún ejemplo de lapso que haga referencia al espacio u otros conceptos físicos. Ningún caso de "lapso de espacio".


Sin embargo haciendo una búsqueda en Internet veo textos en los que se habla de "lapso de espacio" o "lapso de espacio y tiempo". Pero son muy escasos (menos de 5000 en todo Internet), y no sé si se pueden considerar relevantes.


----------



## Gabriel

Jonno said:


> ... Y otro caso en el que no entiendo qué quiere decir, no me encajan los significados de periodo ni de equivocación:
> - Contundente triunfo en el debut, con un lapso de gran eficacia y grandes actuaciones de Insúa, Bilos y Palacio. _(Clarin, 2005-08-08)_


_
Para mí está claro: Tuvieron un tiempo determinado entre dos límites (por ejemplo, entre los 10 y 35 minutos del segundo tiempo) de gran eficacia y grandes actuaciones._


----------



## Jonno

Quizá sea porque en Argentina se use más que aquí (la mayoría de los fragmentos que he encontrado son de Clarín), pero me ha costado encontrarle el sentido. Ya está claro, gracias


----------



## Sami_

Es una redundancia como la copa un pino, que no un pleonasmo. Redundancia a secas.


----------



## idou.picio

Entonces, un "lapso de tiempo", es un fragmento de tiempo dentro de un tiempo más grande. Es decir: es un tiempo dentro del tiempo.


----------



## LordMacaron

Es una redundancia horrible y totalmente falta de elegancia, digan lo que digan. Cuando digo que "se ausentó por un largo período", el contexto hace obvio que no hablo de período femenino ni período matemático. Decir período de tiempo demuestra una falta absoluta de inteligencia.


----------



## Aprendiz2007

LordMacaron said:


> Es una redundancia horrible y totalmente falta de elegancia, digan lo que digan. Cuando digo que "se ausentó por un largo período", el contexto hace obvio que no hablo de período femenino ni período matemático. Decir período de tiempo demuestra una falta absoluta de inteligencia.



Amigo LordMacaron: me permito humildemente informarle que: "todas las personas son inteligentes; lo que pasa es que algunas tienen desconcentración mental prolongada y errónea".


----------



## Aprendiz2007

"Lapso de tiempo" es un pleonasmo aceptado por la RAE y por muchos eruditos. No soy erudito, pero lo acepto. Es como decir: "no tengo nada". Es un pleonasmo incorrecto (porque hay pleonasmos correctos), pero aceptado. Lo correcto sería decir: "tengo nada". ¡Así es la vida! ¡Qué le vamos a hacer!


----------

